# Looking for reccomendations for a tankless water heater for a wash stall



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking at electric tankless water heaters for a wash stall. I might even consider one that works off the 20 lb propane gas tanks. Anyone have a favorite brand. What about the gallons per minute?


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

I would look into solar panels for your area. They will pay themselves off in the long run!


----------

